# Angel-Antiquitäten



## Thomas. (28. Januar 2020)

habe gerade erst gesehen das es diese neue Forums Rubrik(oder wie auch immer das heißt)  gibt.
zum ersten, finde ich Super  und hätte sofort auch die eine oder andere Anregung und eine kleine Kritik.
zur Kritik, Angel-Antiquitäten finde ich hört sich Tot, Teuer, verstaubt und uninteressant an(ist gut zum kleinen Teil stimmt es).
ein wenig moderner wäre schöner gewesen, zb. irgend was mit Vintage, Oldschool,(würde vielleicht auch die Jüngern eher ansprechen) oder einfach nur Altes Angel-Zeugs (hört sich nicht ganz so Tot u. Teuer an).
zur Anregung, hier im Forum gibt es schon einige Tolle Tröds die hier wunderbar reinpassen würden, könnte man diese nicht hier her verschieben ? dann würde mir das suchen dieser viel leichter fallen, weil diese über all verteilt sind, zb. Fans alter Stationärrollen , und es gibt noch einige über Alte Rollen, Ruten, Zubehör, Köder, Bücher usw. die ich leider zZ nicht finde.


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. Januar 2020)

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/liebhaber-der-shakespeare-ambidex-sigma-1975-1985.321781 waere auch so ein Thread der verschiebungswuerdig ist


----------



## Thomas. (28. Januar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/liebhaber-der-shakespeare-ambidex-sigma-1975-1985.321781 waere auch so ein Thread der verschiebungswuerdig ist


 
ja genau sowas habe ich gemeint


----------



## zokker (28. Januar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ...
> angel-Antiquitäten finde ich hört sich Tot, Teuer, verstaubt und uninteressant an(ist gut zum kleinen Teil stimmt es).
> ein wenig moderner wäre schöner gewesen, zb. irgend was mit Vintage, Oldschool,(würde vielleicht auch die Jüngern eher ansprechen)...



Ich glaube ich werde alt. 
Muß denn jetzt alles mit eng. Fremdwörtern ... unsere schöne Sprache ...


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Januar 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde alt.
> Muß denn jetzt alles mit eng. Fremdwörtern ... unsere schöne Sprache ...



Hallo,

gibt Schlimmeres - Ich bin schon alt . Habe aber dadurch etliche Antiquitäten selbst, aus eigenem, alten Besitz (Anfang der 1960er aufwärts).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas. (28. Januar 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde alt.
> Muß denn jetzt alles mit eng. Fremdwörtern ... unsere schöne Sprache ...


nee hast ja 100% recht, aber Antiquitäten ? so alt werden wir gar nicht


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (28. Januar 2020)

Die Anregung zum Forum kam von einem Boardie. Wir fanden die Idee auf jeden Fall super. Bald sollen auch von besagtem Boardie Threads folgen. Er hat wohl sehr viel sehr altes Angelgerät zu Hause. 
Den Titel find ich aber in Ordnung.


----------



## Jason (28. Januar 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werde alt.
> Muß denn jetzt alles mit eng. Fremdwörtern ... unsere schöne Sprache ...


Wo man hinhört, alles wird verenglischt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Januar 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Den Titel find ich aber in Ordnung.



Finde ich auch definitiv besser als z.B. Vintage, in typischer Hipster Attitude .
Sollen froh sein, überhaupt eine Heimat (Forum) für ihr altes Geraffel gefunden zu haben!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas. (28. Januar 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Die Anregung zum Forum kam von einem Boardie. Wir fanden die Idee auf jeden Fall super.
> Den Titel find ich aber in Ordnung.



ich finde die Idee mehr als Super, den Titel  aber na ja.
war ja auch nur eine kleine Kritik bzw Vorschlag.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Finde ich auch definitiv besser als z.B. Vintage, in typischer Hipster Attitude .
> Sollen froh sein, überhaupt eine Heimat (Forum) für ihr altes Geraffel gefunden zu haben!
> 
> Jürgen



wünsch ich dir auch.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Januar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> war ja auch nur eine kleine Kritik bzw Vorschlag.



Genau so war das von mir auch gemeint, kein Grund sich da persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen!
Nicht ausgeschlossen, dass dies vom Ton her falsch rüber kommt?
Aber immer wenn ich in der letzten Zeit das Wort Vintage hören konnte, dann aus besagtem Hipster Mund.
Auch das ich "antikes Angelgerät" als Geraffel bezeichne, soll auch nur meine persönliche Einstellung hier zu wieder spiegeln.
Ich kann daran nämlich rein gar nichts finden, vor allem zumeist keinen praktischen Wert mehr!
Bin froh darüber heute mit modernem Gerät Angeln zu dürfen, den alten Kram habe ich auf Grund meines Alters nämlich kennen gelernt.
Wer allerdings Spass daran hat sich mit Oltimern ab zu mühen, oder diese in der Vitrine präsentiert, bitte schön, jeder wie er mag.
Für mich sind das Werkzeuge, zum Angeln eben.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas. (28. Januar 2020)

ich fühle mich deswegen keines falls persönlich angegriffen, auch das mit dem Geraffel, kein Ding.


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Sollen froh sein, überhaupt


aber der Spruch kam noch nie gut an


----------



## Pescador (28. Januar 2020)

Super Idee!
Ich steh' ja auch auf das alte Zeugs, und ich fische sogar noch damit ...   
Auf Anglizismen könnten wir bei unserem eigenen "Sprachschatz" tatsächlich verzichten.
Wie wäre es beispielsweise mit historischem Angelgerät oder mit Angelnostalgie ...


----------



## Jason (28. Januar 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> Wie wäre es beispielsweise mit historischem Angelgerät


Historisches Angelgerät ist ein ziemlich geläufiger Ausdruck für alte Angelsachen. Finde ich sehr angemessen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2020)

Ich kann sehr gut mit Angel-Antiquitäten leben, und als Liebhaber von Altertümern jeglicher Art finde ich den Ausdruck schön und angemessen- ebenso wie "historisches Angelgerät" -auch gegen vermeintlich modernistische Begriffe hätte ich nichts. Aber ich glaube, diejenigen die sich für die Altstücke interessieren mögen die klasssischen Begriffe ohnehin. Und es geht ja nicht um nen Gummifisch aus der letzten Saison.
Wobei, @Taxidermist s Unbehagen mit dem angesagten "Vintage" teile ich, denn es signalisiert allzuhäufig künstlich gealterten Nanu-Nana-Schrott. Blödes Schlüsselbrett von erste-klasse-Sonderschule-Werkunterricht-Qualität herstellen, dann Lack zerstören, bisschen mit Kot einreiben und _anschliessend_ Home-Sweet-Home in ner Serifenschrift draufdrucken: fertig ist Vintage/ Shabby Chic: Zack die Bohne 200% Preissteigerung für ne Abscheulichkeit. Aber ich schweife ab.

Jedenfalls finde ich die neue Rubrik super, und frage mich, wer wohl der Initiator war -dem ich für seine tolle Idee sehr danke: Ich freue mich schon drauf, wenn hier die Oldtimerfreunde ihre Schätzchen in Wort und Bild vorstellen werden und bin schon ganz gespannt,

hg
Minimax

Oh und nebenbei, wer Oldschool und Vintage nur deswegen ablehnt, weil sie aus dem Englischen übernommen sind, sollte einen Augenblicküber die Begriffe Antiquität, antik und historisch und ihre sprachliche Herkunft meditieren. Vgl. dazu: Gesichtserker statt Nase.


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2020)

Tja und wo geht das Altertum los? Nur weil etwas*) älter als 3 Jahre ist und zu Hause herumoxidiert? 


*) natürlich ist das dadurch extrem wertvoll und mindestens den ehemaligen Neupreis wert!


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Januar 2020)

Ich persönlich bin auch sehr froh über Rollen ohne Dauer-Ratter-Rücklaufsperre und schnelle, taktile Spinnruten mit geflechtstauglichen Ringen.

Ständig-Ratter und Nur-Glasfaser kenne ich aus eigener langjähriger Erfahrung - es gab halt früher nix anderes. Hat auch gefangen. Bei bestimmten Zwecken (vor allem fürs Spinnfischen) macht Modern aber dann doch deutlich mehr Bock bzw. ermöglicht bestimmte Methoden überhaupt erst.

ABER: Alt spart auch Geld. Gibt einige Zwecke, bei denen es Überreste aus den eigenen anglerischen Anfangszeiten noch völlig tun - da wäre es Kohleverschwendung, was Neues zu kaufen.

Beispielsweise Köfi-Fangen, traditionelles Laufblei-Grundangeln oder Schwer-Schleppen. Vor allem bei letzterem (und anderen Wüstzwecken) kann so ein unzerstörbarer Glasfaser-Knüppel 25 Jahre+ sogar vorteilhaft sein (sofern die Ringe ggf. Geflecht vertragen).

Für mich ist Angelkram ebenfalls Werkzeug bzw. Mittel zum Zweck. Die Wahl zwischen Alt und Neu fällt bei mir rein pragmatisch bzw. eignungs- und ökonomie-orientiert aus.

Wozu was Neues kaufen, wenn es was altes Vorhandenes für einen bestimmten Zweck noch 100 % tut und die nächsten 30 Jahre potenziell auch noch überleben wird.

Heißt aber auch andersrum: Wozu sich mit altem Ungeeigneten rumquälen, wenn es für einen bestimmten Zweck auch wesentlich effizienter und bock-bringender (bzw. überhaupt-ermöglichend) geht.

Ich persönlich würde jetzt z. B. nicht ums Verrecken mit Rosshaar-Fäden angeln oder Stickbaits mit Splitcane führen wollen (während mir das Geflecht die einlagenlosen Schlangenringe kastriert).

Dabei ist Alt und Neu sowieso völlig bums, sofern für einen jeweils die gewünschte Funktionalität gegeben ist:

Es kommt lediglich darauf an, dass man mit seinem verwendeten Kram 100 % klarkommt. Wenn man dann "seine" Rute und Rolle etc. gefunden hat, die zusammen sozusagen zum "zweiten Arm" geworden sind, besteht da dann auch keinerlei Austauschbedarf. Da kann dann die nächsten 30 Jahre rein optisch getrimmter Raumschiff-Müll rauskommen, wie er will. Dann angelt man irgendwann sozusagen automatisch mit Antiquitäten.

Hauptsache, man hat seine Sachen individuell für sich im Griff und kann damit alles anstellen, was man denn so vorhat. Dazu sollte man aber genau wissen, WAS man denn überhaupt so vorhat bzw. will/mag.

Und sich zugunsten von Funktionalität gleichzeitig von emotional Verzerrendem = jeglichen krampfhaften Historie-Fetischen sowie ebenso irrationaler Angst vor Unangesagt durch ständigen Kauf von Immerbesserschnellerschöner"moderner" befreit.

Denken, analysieren und auf dieser Basis ganz gezielt einsetzen statt (unreflektiert-papageiisch) glauben, dann wird das schon. Völlig unabhängig von Jahreszahlen.

Möglichst neutrale Betrachtung und Einschätzung exorziert Entscheidungsneurosen-Dämonen zu einem sehr großen Teil bzw. sperrt diese in einen recht übersichtlichen Zwinger.

Das geht aber nur, wenn so viele Parameter wie möglich vorab definiert werden. Und zwar rein individuell, denn man muss AUSSCHLIESSLICH SELBST damit angeln. Die finale Wahl zwischen den paar übriggebliebenen Endkandidaten ist dann schon stressig genug. Zielführend ran mit der Kettensäge an den Vorlauterbäumenwald, sonst endet das in ewiger Unzufriedenheit. Vorausgesetzt, man kennt sich selbst gut genug und hört auch da intuitiv drauf.

Wer sucht, wird irgendwann finden - sofern denn sein ureigenes Anforderungsprofil stimmt. Und da ist eben jeder zum Glück anders verkabelt - das muss er nur herausarbeiten und seine Suche passend gestalten. Wäre ja schlimm bzw. pervers langweilig, wenn alle dasselbe mögen würden.

All dies ist in der Gesamtsumme dann auch die technische Basis (= Werkzeug) für einen eigenen Angel-Stil (der aber natürlich auch entsprechend Entwicklungszeit braucht). Sein eigenes Ding machen ist auch da schon ein Teil des Kicks. 

Mit kaugummiautomatischer Abziehbild-Mentalität kommt man da nicht weit und wird zwangsläufig enttäuscht werden - insbesondere bei krank überzogener Erwartungshaltung. Die Freude muss schon mit dem eigentlichen Tun beginnen, dann bleibt man auch langjährig dabei.



Minimax schrieb:


> Wobei, @Taxidermist s Unbehagen mit dem angesagten "Vintage" teile ich, denn es signalisiert allzuhäufig künstlich gealterten Nanu-Nana-Schrott. Blödes Schlüsselbrett von erste-klasse-Sonderschule-Werkunterricht-Qualität herstellen, dann Lack zerstören, bisschen mit Kot einreiben und _anschliessend_ Home-Sweet-Home in ner Serifenschrift draufdrucken: fertig ist Vintage/ Shabby Chic: Zack die Bohne 200% Preissteigerung für ne Abscheulichkeit. Aber ich schweife ab.



Aber hallo. Alt und echt = Antiquität ggf. sehr gern. Patina und Charme der Jahre, ggf. kombiniert mit zeitlosen und durchdachten Konstruktionsprinzipien. In bestimmten Fällen durchaus sehr reizvoll und oft auch einzigartig bzw. qualitativ ungeschlagen.

"Vintage" aufgrund des grassierenden Pseudo- und Missbrauchs-Faktors = nein danke. Für mich schon lange genauso ein nichtssagendes Hipster-Kotzwort wie "boutique" (letzteres ist für mich generell ein Laden für Weiber-Unterwäsche etc.).

Die Wörter an sich können dafür nix. Sind mir aber durch fakende Heißluft-Marketing-Affen und deren entsprechend oberflächliche Käufer verleidet worden.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. Januar 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Die Anregung zum Forum kam von einem Boardie. Wir fanden die Idee auf jeden Fall super. Bald sollen auch von besagtem Boardie Threads folgen. Er hat wohl sehr viel sehr altes Angelgerät zu Hause.
> Den Titel find ich aber in Ordnung.


Finde es immer Klasse, wenn solch speziellen Themen ihr eigenes Unterforum bekommen!

Nur Schade, daß dies für´s anscheinend Fliegenbinden unerwünscht ist...


----------



## Minimax (28. Januar 2020)

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Finde es immer Klasse, wenn solch speziellen Themen ihr eigenes Unterforum bekommen!
> 
> Nur Schade, daß dies für´s anscheinend Fliegenbinden unerwünscht ist...




Aber, aber, keine Tränen, mein Lieber! die Form ist doch egal, obs ne eigene Unterabteilung gibt oder nicht. - wir haben ein zwei schöne, und doch frequentierte Bindethreads, Dein Vorstoss hat für Leben und schöne Beiträge gesorgt, und Leute wie @Steff-Peff , @Dübel oder Du stellen doch wunderbare Muster ein, und dann und wann zeig ich auch mal einzwei rostige Haken, auf die ich ein paar flusenvomuntermbett angeflanscht habe. Es sind halt nur eine Handvoll Leute, die da in grossen Abständen was posten. Sei nicht entmutigt- Die wunderbaren Werke unserer Posenbauer spielen sich auch nur in einem einzigen Thread ab, dabei hätten die vielen wunderbaren Zapfen alle ihr eigenes Thema verdient.

Und damit wieder Ontopic: Ich freue mich, wenn hier im Antiqutäten-Forum Threads eröffnet werden, in denen Leute alte Schätzchen vorstellen und besprechen, gleichsam Miniatur-Artikeln a lá  "Eine bisher unbekannte Bambusrute aus hessischem Privatbesitz nebst einigen Anmerkungen zur Chronologie burgunderfarbenen Wickelgarns" oder  "Welches Fett braucht meine Mitchell Prince" oder etc. etc.
Ich beispielsweise habe heute eifrig an einer vorstellung einer mysteriösen kleinen Rolle geschrieben, die ein lieber Freund und Ükelbruder mir grosszügigerweise überlassen hat- und die ich gerne hier posten will. (habe heute erhebliche Teile meiner vom Staat, also von Euch, bezahlten Arbeitszeit dafür aufgewendet- und ihr könnt nichts dagegen tun, harharhar!)
Nur auf eine Sache sollten wir achten: Das darf hier nicht zu einem verdecktem Markplatz oder Börse für Käufe/Verkäufe ausarten- es sollte um Neugier, Interesse und Liebhaberei gehen. Und natürlich auch ein Quäntchen positiven Neid..

hg,
Minimax



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Aber hallo. Alt und echt = Antiquität ggf. sehr gern. Patina und Charme der Jahre, ggf. kombiniert mit zeitlosen und durchdachten Konstruktionsprinzipien. In bestimmten Fällen durchaus sehr reizvoll und oft auch einzigartig bzw. qualitativ ungeschlagen.
> 
> "Vintage" aufgrund des grassierenden Pseudo- und Missbrauchs-Faktors = nein danke. Für mich schon lange genauso ein nichtssagendes Hipster-Kotzwort wie "boutique" (letzteres ist für mich generell ein Laden für Weiber-Unterwäsche etc.).
> 
> Die Wörter an sich können dafür nix. Sind mir aber durch fakende Heißluft-Marketing-Affen und deren entsprechend oberflächliche Käufer verleidet worden.



Absolute doppelplusgut Zustimmung!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. Januar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber, aber, keine Tränen, mein Lieber! die Form ist doch egal, obs ne eigene Unterabteilung gibt oder nicht. - wir haben ein zwei schöne, und doch frequentierte Bindethreads, Dein Vorstoss hat für Leben und schöne Beiträge gesorgt, und Leute wie @Steff-Peff , @Dübel oder Du stellen doch wunderbare Muster ein, und dann und wann zeig ich auch mal einzwei rostige Haken, auf die ich ein paar flusenvomuntermbett angeflanscht habe. Es sind halt nur eine Handvoll Leute, die da in grossen Abständen was posten. Sei nicht entmutigt- Die wunderbaren Werke unserer Posenbauer spielen sich auch nur in einem einzigen Thread ab, dabei hätten die vielen wunderbaren Zapfen alle ihr eigenes Thema verdient.


Doch, doch, schon Tränen!
Gerade die weniger frequentierten Themen entdeckt nämlich niemand mehr, wenn sie erst mal auf der zweiten oder dritten Seite gelandet sind...
Sowas wie der Boardfliegenthread ist was für´s Tagesgespräch, aber Fragen zu Material und Technik, die sich immer wieder mal stellen gehören irgendwohin, wo man sie auch (schnell) wieder findet.
Mir macht´s eigentlich wirklich Spaß dazu was zu schreiben, aber nicht, wenn man eigentlich nur für den Papierkorb schreibt...


----------



## fredolf (29. Januar 2020)

Hallo
Wird hier nur darüber geredet/gefachsimpelt  oder kommt doch noch das eine oder andere Foto oder Video ? 
Legt los Leute !
Petri Heil
Fred


----------



## angler1996 (29. Januar 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Finde ich auch definitiv besser als z.B. Vintage, in typischer Hipster Attitude .
> *Sollen froh sein, überhaupt eine Heimat (Forum) für ihr altes Geraffel gefunden zu haben!*
> 
> Jürgen


 warum, wir sind doch auch hier ;-)))


sorry Jürgen, mußt Dich nicht mit angesprochen fühlen;-))


----------



## geomas (29. Januar 2020)

Ernsthafte Frage: haben Graphit-Rollen der 80/90er Jahre hier einen Platz oder frühe Carbonruten oder sind diese ein Fall für die bereits existierenden Foren?


----------



## Jason (29. Januar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Frage: haben Graphit-Rollen der 80/90er Jahre hier einen Platz oder frühe Carbonruten oder sind diese ein Fall für die bereits existierenden Foren?


Ich denke mal 80/90er Jahre ist grenzwertig. Das ist meine Meinung.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Frage: haben Graphit-Rollen der 80/90er Jahre hier einen Platz oder frühe Carbonruten oder sind diese ein Fall für die bereits existierenden Foren?


Eine Drennan Tench Float MkI ist neu schon lange nicht mehr zu bekommen. Also eine Antiquität, wenn auch von kohliger Faser!


----------



## Thomas. (29. Januar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Ernsthafte Frage: haben Graphit-Rollen der 80/90er Jahre hier einen Platz oder frühe Carbonruten oder sind diese ein Fall für die bereits existierenden Foren?


laut Wiki fangen Antiquitäten ab einen Alter von 100 Jahren an, dann wird es hier mit Vorstellungen aber ziemlich mau aussehen.
ich persönlich (meine Meinung ) würde es sehr begrüßen über Rollen und Ruten(vor allem frühe Carbonruten)  aus den späten 70gern bis Anfang der 90er zu lesen.


----------



## geomas (29. Januar 2020)

Danke für Eure Meinungen! 
Ich werde dann später was einstellen mit dem Hinweis „Youngtimer” im Titel. 
Dafür fehlt mir momentan leider ein passender deutscher Begriff.
Das kann dann hier in diesem Sub-Forum verbleiben oder nach Gusto der Mods auch gerne verschoben werden.


----------



## Bilch (29. Januar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> laut Wiki fangen Antiquitäten ab einen Alter von 100 Jahren an, dann wird es hier mit Vorstellungen aber ziemlich mau aussehen.
> ich persönlich (meine Meinung ) würde es sehr begrüßen über Rollen und Ruten(vor allem frühe Carbonruten)  aus den späten 70gern bis Anfang der 90er zu lesen.


Bei den Autos sind Oldtimer Fahrzeuge, die vor mindestens 30 Jahren hergestellt wurden; 1990 also. Wir könnten dieselbe Grenze setzen.


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2020)

Youngtimer 20 Jahre und Antiques ab 30 und natürlich älter. Das entspricht den Geräten und ihren Haltbarkeiten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Januar 2020)

Eine andere Frage an die Forumsmitglieder, sollte man für jede einzelne Rolle - Rute - einen extra Thread aufmachen wegen der Übersichtlichkeit oder z.B. auch was zusammenfassen, z.B. "Alte Multirollen von Olympia", " Die Rollen der DAM-Finessa N Serie"  usw. Ich bin auf eure Anregungen gespannt.


----------



## Thomas. (30. Januar 2020)

ich zb. habe leider erst 4 Serien Komplet (zur 5ten fehlt noch 1ne Rolle) auch möchte ich nicht unbedingt von jeder Rolle die ich habe die ganze Serie, mir reicht da ein Model von, am liebsten die Größte o. kleinste.
und oftmals gibt es bei Serien zum teil sehr große unterschiede der einzelnen Modelle nicht nur der größe, zb Getriebe, Bremse, Kugellager und was sonst noch.
wenn jemand zb nur die SLS 3 hat und eröffnet dafür einen Thread finde ich das ok, sollte irgend wann jemand nee SLS 5 vorstellen fände ich es schön wenn man das in dem Thread der SLS 3 machen würde, so hat man dann vielleicht irgend wann von 0-5 alles in einem.
als Überschifft würde ich dann nur DAM Serie SLS schreiben und nicht die größe.
wie das bei Multirollen aussehen könnte, keine Ahnung von den Dingern
letztendlich sollte jeder machen was er für richtig hält


----------



## Dübel (31. Januar 2020)

... endlich gibt es den passenden Thread hier für mich!
Hier nur mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack ...


----------



## Dübel (31. Januar 2020)

Hier noch meine grundsätzlichen Gedanken zum Angel-Antiquitäten-Thread.

Es klang hier ja in den verschiedenen Beiträgen schon an - es gibt, grob gesprochen, zwei Fraktionen unter den Anhängern alten Angelgeräts.

Die Sammler, die sich die schönen Gerätschaften in die Vitrine stellen. Sie suchen oft ganz bestimmte Modelle, die möglichst im Originalzustand sein sollten. Wenn diese dann auch noch "mint" sind, ist das Sammlers siebter Sammlerhimmel.

Die Benutzer, die die schönen Gerätschaften zum Angeln verwenden. Sie suchen auch oft ganz bestimmte Modelle, die aber hauptsächlich funktionsfähig oder wenigstens reparabel sein sollten. Wenn dann damit auch noch ein Fischlein gefangen wird, ist der Benutzer bester Benutzerlaune.

Ich bin sehr froh, dass das Anglerboard jetzt eine eigene Rubrik für Liebhaber in die Jahre gekommener Ruten, Rollen, Köder, etc. hat.

Wichtig fände ich, dass sich hier Sammler und Benutzer gleichermaßen zu Hause fühlen und sich im Idealfall vielleicht sogar gegenseitig inspirieren.

Meine oben gezeigten DAM Rollen, sehen zwar allesamt nach unbespulten Sammleobjekten aus, wer aber ab und an mal einen Beitrag von mir gelesen hat, weiß, dass ich eindeutig zur Gruppe der Benutzer gezählt werden muss. So schaut es aus, wenn ich mit der Black Seal und der DAM Quick Standard vergeblich versuche, eine Rutte zu fangen.









Jetzt könnte man argumentieren, dass ich mit modernem Tackle sicher erfolgreicher wäre. Das mag schon sein, aber mein Motto ist "schöner Scheitern". Für mich gibt es keinen Misserfolg beim Angeln, wenn ich schöne Geräte verwenden konnte. Und die Schönheit liegt natürlich im Auge des Betrachters.

Ein weiterer Aspekt, der in Zeiten von Fridays for Future mir persönlich auch ganz wichtig ist, ist die Nachhaltigkeit. Eine alte DAM Rolle hält ewig, lässt sich gut reparieren, und muss nicht in 10 Jahren auf dem Müll landen. Eine gespließte Rute besteht zum Großteil aus dem nachwachsenden Rohstoff Bambus. Diese Dinge sind keine Wegwerfartikel.
Natürlich sind hochwertige Moderne Ruten und Rollen auch auf Langlebigkeit ausgelegt, aber hier darf man dann auch ganz schön tief in die Tasche greifen.

Ich werde hier sicher den ein oder anderen Beitrag schreiben!

Einen regen Austausch wünscht
der Dübel aus Bamberg


----------



## Peter_Piper (4. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> laut Wiki fangen Antiquitäten ab einen Alter von 100 Jahren an,



Danke, dies wollte ich auch anmerken. Wobei es mir persönlich ziemlich latte ist, ob es nun Vintage, altes Angelzeugs, Oldi-Angelgeräte, oder sonstwie heißt.     (Nur die Wortwahl Antiquitäten halte ich persönlich für unglücklich gewählt)
Ebenfalls sollte der zeitliche Rahmen eingegrenzt und festgelegt werden.

P.S. @geomas: Das Wort "Youngtimer ist übrigens im englischen Sprachgebrauch nicht zu finden, daher also eine deutsche Wortkreation. 

So, und nun her mit euren geilen Bildern von dem schönen alten Angel-Vintage-Oldi-Geraffel-Zeugs!


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Februar 2020)

Alles was aus dem letzten Jahrtausend ist sollte man hier vorstellen dürfen, meine Meinung.


----------



## Pescador (4. Februar 2020)

Tja, was haben Angler von heute so im Keller oder auf dem Dachboden liegen? Vermutlich Gerätschaften der 60er bis 80er/90er Jahre. Klar "Antik" ist etwas anderes. Aber ist ja auch egal. Wir wissen was in dieser Rubrik gemeint ist.
... Andererseits, antik im Sinne von Antike ... Das war ja etwa der Beginn der Eisenzeit. Somit konnten die alten Griechen schon eiserne Angelhaken schmieden. Und solche antiquierten Exponate, sofern hier verfügbar, hätten in unserer neuen Rubrik dann auch ihre Berechtigung.


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2020)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> Danke, dies wollte ich auch anmerken. Wobei es mir persönlich ziemlich latte ist, ob es nun Vintage, altes Angelzeugs, Oldi-Angelgeräte, oder sonstwie heißt.     (Nur die Wortwahl Antiquitäten halte ich persönlich für unglücklich gewählt)
> Ebenfalls sollte der zeitliche Rahmen eingegrenzt und festgelegt werden.
> 
> P.S. @geomas: Das Wort "Youngtimer ist übrigens im englischen Sprachgebrauch nicht zu finden, daher also eine deutsche Wortkreation.
> ...


Antiquitäten sollte man eigentlich nicht mehr fischen. Das ist Zeug für die Vitrine, weil eben nicht mehr ersetzbar. Alles andere ist einfach etwas angejahrtes Zeug, das durchaus am Wasser noch zu brauchen ist und immer noch eine bella Figura macht. suum cuique!


----------



## Bilch (4. Februar 2020)

Peter_Piper schrieb:


> P.S. @geomas: Das Wort "Youngtimer ist übrigens im englischen Sprachgebrauch nicht zu finden, daher also eine deutsche Wortkreation.


Stimmt, im englischsprachigen Raum wird dieses Wort nicht benutzt. Youngtimer bedeutet ein älteres Fahrzeug, dass aber noch kein Oldtimer ist.
Aber auch der Begriff Oldtimer ist ein Scheinanglizismus und wird im deutschsprachigen bzw. mitteleuropäischen Raum anders verstanden als in englischsprachigen Ländern. Hier bedeutet Oldtimer ein technisches Gerät (meistens ein Fahrzeug), dass nicht mehr hergestellt wird, weit verbreitet nicht mehr benutzt wird und deswegen einen Sammlerwert hat. Ein Fahrzeug muss mindestens 30 Jahre alt sein um ein Oldtimer zu sein.
Für einen Amerikaner dagegen ist ein Oldtimer ein Veteran oder ein älterer Mensch.


----------



## Bilch (4. Februar 2020)

P.S. Außerdem wird Alzheimer-Krankheit umgangssprachlich auch oldtimer disease genannt


----------



## Henry (5. Februar 2020)

Schöne Sache. Meine Meinung ist, man sollte mit allem angeln gehen -insofern noch intakt- und sich daran erfreuen. Egal wie alt oder selten die Rute, Rolle oder Köder ist. Die Teile wurden anno dazumal zum fischen gebaut und können auch heute noch dafür benutzt werden. Warum auch nicht? Ich habe jahrelang auch gesammelt, vorwiegend in OVP und unbenutzt. Aber jedes mal wenn ich an der Vitrine vorbei gegangen bin, hat's in den Fingern gejuckt. Um hier keine Herzrhythmusstörungen bei eingefleischten Sammlern hervorzurufen, verschweige ich lieber was ich getan habe um dem Jucken ein Ende zu bereiten.  ;-)

Also ab in den Keller und raus mit den alten Schätzchen ans Wasser.


----------



## Jason (5. Februar 2020)

Ich fische auch gerne noch mit den alten Sachen. Aber was ungefischt ist, bleibt ungefischt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2020)

Wie wäre es denn als Rubriknamen mit "Altes Angelgerät" ?

Antik passt ja nun auch nicht wirklich, denn antik wird nur bezeichnet, was minimum 100 Jahre alt ist. 
Davon sind unsre Stücke aber noch meilenweit entfernt.

Der dt. Sprache käme man mit "Altes Angelgerät" allemal gerecht. 
Mir persönlich gefällt vintage natürlich besser, eben weil es quasi Usus unter den weltweiten Sammlern ist, genauso wie entsprechende Abkürzungen zum Erhaltungszustand.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> laut Wiki fangen Antiquitäten ab einen Alter von 100 Jahren an, dann wird es hier mit Vorstellungen aber ziemlich mau aussehen.
> ich persönlich (meine Meinung ) würde es sehr begrüßen über Rollen und Ruten(vor allem frühe Carbonruten)  aus den späten 70gern bis Anfang der 90er zu lesen.





Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Der dt. Sprache käme man mit "Altes Angelgerät" allemal gerecht.



Genau.
Das Wort Antiquitäten stößt mich ab.
Das klingt nach nicht mehr nutzbar, Museum, nicht anfassen, abstauben, Steh-im-Weg.

Mich interessieren vornehmlich die Technik-Highlights der letzten 50 Jahre.
(Fakt: 1970 ist nun 50 Jahre her, kommt mir zwar viel kürzer vor, ist aber so. )
Das ist zwar älter als neu, aber nicht wirklich sehr alt.

Da gab es einiges, gerade im Vergleich zu heute, mit allermeist  Verbrauchs + Kurzzeit + Einweg + Wegwerfware.
Es gab einen Technikstand bei Rollen, der ist heute eben fast gar nicht mehr vorhanden. Und bedient gefühlsmäßig u. real Themen wie Langzeitnutzung, Nachhaltigkeit, Verlässlichkeit.
Alte Rutengrundmaterialien haben ihren ganz eigenen Reiz.
Und auch an Ruten-Carbonexperimenten gab es spannendes, gerade bei den bruchgefährdeten Teilen, die sich heute kein Hersteller/Anbieter mehr leisten mag.


----------



## eisblock (6. Februar 2020)

Geht dieses Modell vielleicht schon in Richtung antik. Ich weiß nur, daß es eine Nottingham Rolle DAM ist.


----------



## eisblock (6. Februar 2020)




----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2020)

Ich würde sie durchaus als Antiquität einordnen.

Aber es bleibt schwierig. Was ist alt? Für den einen ist 1970 nicht alt. War ja erst neulich. Für den anderen fällt das unter anno asbach.


----------



## eisblock (6. Februar 2020)

Wie auch immer man es auch nennen möchte. Auf jeden Fall interessant.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2020)

Asbach Uralt  kommt in kaukau.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Geht dieses Modell vielleicht schon in Richtung antik. Ich weiß nur, daß es eine Nottingham Rolle DAM ist.


Das ist doch gar keine reine Nottingham mehr, sogar schon eine Wenderolle, und das ist eher schon Nachkriegsware. 
Die ist erstmal nur kräftig angeranzt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Februar 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Geht dieses Modell vielleicht schon in Richtung antik. Ich weiß nur, daß es eine Nottingham Rolle DAM ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Modell Damylia, Baujahr 1949


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2020)

Siehste! 
Für alles vor der DAM Finessa-N Serie bin ich zeitlich ziemlich unbedarft. 
Alles Asbach ....


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Siehste!
> Für alles vor der DAM Finessa-N Serie bin ich zeitlich ziemlich unbedarft.
> Alles Asbach ....




Hör mir auf mit Asbach, als Jugendlicher mal eine Betriebsbesichtigung gemacht, totaler Filmriss.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2020)

Dem Ranz wird man mit Edelstahlreiniger und einem Microfasertuch leicht Herr.


----------



## Jason (6. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hör mir auf mit Asbach, als Jugendlicher mal eine Betriebsbesichtigung gemacht, totaler Filmriss.


Mit dem Zeug würde ich mir nicht mal die Füße waschen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Mit dem Zeug würde ich mir nicht mal die Füße waschen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gibts überhaupt einen Erwachsenen, der mit dem Trank noch nicht seine Probleme hatte? Stichwort Rücscherl!


----------



## eisblock (6. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Dem Ranz wird man mit Edelstahlreiniger und einem Microfasertuch leicht Herr.


Garantiert!  Aber will man das? Vintage ist doch voll in.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Garantiert!  Aber will man das? Vintage ist doch voll in.


Für die Vitrine würde ich sie belassen. Für den Gebrauch wenigstens das Innenleben reinigen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Februar 2020)

Ich weiß nur noch es fing an mit Meisterbrand, Meisterlikoer, Racke Rauchzart, alles immer doppelt weil die Damen nichts tranken.


----------



## eisblock (6. Februar 2020)

Aber vielleicht sollte man das nicht als antik bezeichnen. Historisch oder zeitgenössisch trifft es besser. Kennt jemand überhaupt Rollen, die älter als 100 Jahre sind?


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Februar 2020)

Lass sie so wie sie ist


----------



## eisblock (6. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Für die Vitrine würde ich sie belassen. Für den Gebrauch wenigstens das Innenleben reinigen.


Exakt so ist es. Die Rolle läuft und steht in diesem Zustand in der Vitrine.


----------



## Minimax (6. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Dem Ranz wird man mit Edelstahlreiniger und einem Microfasertuch leicht Herr.





eisblock schrieb:


> Garantiert!  Aber will man das? Vintage ist doch voll in.



Obacht, ich kanns auf den Bildern der Rolle (Glückwunsch dazu!) nicht erkennen ob die Rolle nicht teilweise aus Aluminium ist- Wenn das so ist, soll man mit Edelstahlreiniger sehr vorsichtig sein- ich stehe grade davor ebenfalls eine alte Achsrolle aus Aluminium (Ein Weihnachtsgeschenk des lieben @jason 1 ) zu reinigen
um sie hier vorzustellen- jedenfalls haben meine Recherchen ergeben, das Aluminiumoberflächen darunter leiden können.


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2020)

Stimmt. Sie werden sauber, aber ggf. etwas matt. Das kann man dann aber mit der Schwabbelscheibe schnell wieder in Hochglanz verwandeln. Natürlich mit der Polierpaste für Alu......


----------



## eisblock (6. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Obacht, ich kanns auf den Bildern der Rolle (Glückwunsch dazu!) nicht erkennen ob die Rolle nicht teilweise aus Aluminium ist- Wenn das so ist, soll man mit Edelstahlreiniger sehr vorsichtig sein- ich stehe grade davor ebenfalls eine alte Achsrolle aus Aluminium (Ein Weihnachtsgeschenk des lieben @jason 1 ) zu reinigen
> um sie hier vorzustellen- jedenfalls haben meine Recherchen ergeben, das Aluminiumoberflächen darunter leiden können.


Stimmt! Aussen Alu, innen Messing. Aber ich lasse sie wie sie ist.

Der Ursprung ist witzig. Ich hatte vor fast 30 Jahren ein altes Haus gekauft und jede Menge altes Angelgerät gefunden. Qickies, Bambusruten, und diese Rolle halt. War auch viel Schrott dabei.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2020)

eisblock schrieb:


> Kennt jemand überhaupt Rollen, die älter als 100 Jahre sind?



Da gibt es sogar ne ganze Menge.
Die Marke die jeder Sammler wirklich alter Rollen kennen sollte ist Illingworth.
Alfred Holden Illingworth hat, und darüber sind sich die Historiker auch einig, 1905 sein Konzept der Stationärrolle (fixed-spool open face spinning reel) vorgestellt, und zwar mit der No.1 Illingworth "Thread-Line".
Er gilt damit als Urvater aller Stationärrollen.

Rollen gibt es aber schon weitaus länger, auch aus andren Materialien wie zb Holz.


----------



## Blueser (10. Februar 2020)

Hier meine alte Mitchell 440, welche ich heute aus dem Keller geholt und nach Reinigung neu gefettet hatte. Nutze sie wieder zum Stippen auf Köderfische an einer uralten und von mir als Jugendlicher selbstberingten DDR-Stipprute.


----------



## Thomas. (10. Februar 2020)

die ist mit Otomatic richtig?


----------



## Blueser (10. Februar 2020)

Wenn Otomatic das automatische Aufklappen des Bügels nach antippen ist, ja ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Februar 2020)

Aus den 80ern....wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre gab es die blaue 440A nur als Matchversion und nur offiziell in UK.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Nutze sie wieder zum Stippen auf Köderfische an einer uralten und von mir als Jugendlicher selbstberingten DDR-Stipprute.


Warum hast du da denn Geflecht für Köderfische drauf?

Wenn die Otomatic noch einwandfrei funktioniert, ist das richtig gut gemacht worden. (von Mitchell)


----------



## Blueser (11. Februar 2020)

Die Schnur war halt noch übrig, kommt eh noch ein dünnes Mono als Vorfach drauf.
Die Otomatic funktioniert noch einwandfrei.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Februar 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn die Otomatic noch einwandfrei funktioniert, ist das richtig gut gemacht worden. (von Mitchell)



Zur damaligen Zeit sicherlich, keine Frage.
Heute hat man davon aber keine Vorteile mehr.
Ich würde so eine Rolle bestenfalls noch zum Trotten nutzen, da spielt die Einhandbedienung noch ihre Vorteile aus.
Zum normalen Köfiangeln macht das wenig Sinn, ist dann wohl eher Vergangenheitsbewältigung.
Die Mitchells waren halt einfache Rollen ohne Lager usw.
Das merkt man ihnen halt auch an...Lauf ist so lala und Bremse schweigt man besser drüber.


----------



## Mikesch (11. Februar 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die Schnur war halt noch übrig, kommt eh noch ein dünnes Mono als Vorfach drauf.
> ...


Die Geflochtene macht dir aber wahrscheinlich das Schnurlaufröllchen kaputt, Geflochtene wirkt hier wie eine Säge.


----------



## Blueser (11. Februar 2020)

Ich nutze die Rolle zum Angeln auf Köderfische und nicht mit Köderfischen auf Hecht etc.
Die Rolle dient mir nur als Schnur-Reservoir und wird weder zum Werfen noch zum Drillen verwendet, einfaches Stippen von Köderfischen eben. Und ja, es ist auch etwas Nostalgie dabei , meist nutze ich aber eh die Senke ...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. Februar 2020)

Wie funktioniert so eine Otomatik eigentlich?

Ich kenn ne ein Hand Bedienung nur von ner Shakespeare Alpha wo um Bügel ein Hebel ist zum Ziehen und schon schnappt der Bügel um.


----------



## Blueser (11. Februar 2020)

Du drückst den Bügel mit dem Zeigefinger leicht Richtung Rolle und der Bügel geht auf.


----------



## Thomas. (11. Februar 2020)

die Rolle hätte auch einen eigenen Thread verdient.(Otomatik und andere zb.)



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert so eine Otomatik eigentlich?
> Ich kenn ne ein Hand Bedienung nur von ner Shakespeare Alpha wo um Bügel ein Hebel ist zum Ziehen und schon schnappt der Bügel um.



die Daiwa Harrier 1657 und die Ryobi Master Match haben das auch, wie es da Heißt kann ich dir nicht


----------



## Jason (11. Februar 2020)

Diese alten Haken dürften auch zu den Angelantiquitäten zählen. Oder wie auch immer. Uralte Haken von der Firma DAM. Das Ziegenspecklogo ist noch gut zu erkennen. Diese Streichholz großen Päckchen müssten von ca. 1920 sein. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (11. Februar 2020)

wo wir grade bei alten Haken sind, ich habe mal bei einem Rollen kauf ein paar alte Sachen mit bekommen und dabei waren diese Zwillingshaken mit Sicherheitsnadel? ich weiß nicht wie oder für was die sind geschweige wie man sie zb. an einem Köderfisch befestigen soll.
vielleicht weiß es jemand von euch.


----------



## Jason (11. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wo wir grade bei alten Haken sind, ich habe mal bei einem Rollen kauf ein paar alte Sachen mit bekommen und dabei waren diese Zwillingshaken mit Sicherheitsnadel? ich weiß nicht wie oder für was die sind geschweige wie man sie zb. an einem Köderfisch befestigen soll.
> vielleicht weiß es jemand von euch.
> Anhang anzeigen 338430


Bei den Haken braucht man keine Ködernadel mehr. Aber gesehen habe ich die zuvor noch nicht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2020)

Das ist wohl eine alte Version von den Ryderhaken, zusätzliche Spieker zum Einhaken in den Köfi.


			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/DtgAAOSwmkBb9Q-r/s-l640.jpg
		


Sicherheitsnadel zum durchschieben und einhängen/verriegeln wäre wohl für vorne durch Maul und Kiemen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wo wir grade bei alten Haken sind, ich habe mal bei einem Rollen kauf ein paar alte Sachen mit bekommen und dabei waren diese Zwillingshaken mit Sicherheitsnadel? ich weiß nicht wie oder für was die sind geschweige wie man sie zb. an einem Köderfisch befestigen soll.
> vielleicht weiß es jemand von euch.
> Anhang anzeigen 338430


Würde sehr stark vermuten, die Haken sind zum Angeln auf Lachs mit Rekern (Garnelen).

Kenne dafür modernere Systeme, bei denen ebenfalls eine Nadel eingestochen wird und dann kleine Drillinge separat befestigt werden.
Allerdings ist die Methode so erfolgreich, daß sie an praktisch allen norwegischen Gewässern streng verboten ist...


----------



## Blueser (11. Februar 2020)

Damit lassen sich bestimmt auch kleine Gummifische gut anbieten, z.b. als Cheburashka Rig.


----------



## Bilch (12. Februar 2020)

@Thomas., neues Avatarbild wie ich sehe, Daiwa SS 5000 (limited edition?) statt Peerless Bam. Sehr passend


----------



## Thomas. (12. Februar 2020)

Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Würde sehr stark vermuten, die Haken sind zum Angeln auf Lachs mit Rekern (Garnelen).
> 
> Kenne dafür modernere Systeme, bei denen ebenfalls eine Nadel eingestochen wird und dann kleine Drillinge separat befestigt werden.
> Allerdings ist die Methode so erfolgreich, daß sie an praktisch allen norwegischen Gewässern streng verboten ist...



das ist das einzige was ich mir eventuell vorstellen kann, für Köderfisch? müsste dann sehr klein sein. Scheint nicht so der Bringer gewesen Zusein sonst würde man sie ja noch bekommen.



Bilch schrieb:


> @Thomas., neues Avatarbild wie ich sehe, Daiwa SS 5000 (limited edition?) statt Peerless Bam. Sehr passend



Daiwa SS 5000 ja, limited Edition? keine Ahnung. Habe mir extra 2 gegönnt weil wollte sie eigentlich für meine Köderfischruten, konnte mich aber nicht dazu durchringen mit dem Ollenzeug  zu fischen(nee, finde sie zu schade) und habe mir zu diesen zweck dann doch noch eine zweit Bannax SX 5000 geholt


----------



## magut (12. Februar 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wo wir grade bei alten Haken sind, ich habe mal bei einem Rollen kauf ein paar alte Sachen mit bekommen und dabei waren diese Zwillingshaken mit Sicherheitsnadel? ich weiß nicht wie oder für was die sind geschweige wie man sie zb. an einem Köderfisch befestigen soll.
> vielleicht weiß es jemand von euch.
> Anhang anzeigen 338430


Ich denk das sind eher Haken die für "Hutfliegen" gemacht wurden. Das die zum Fischen gemacht sind wäre mir noch nie unergekommen


----------



## Mikesch (12. Februar 2020)

magut schrieb:


> Ich denk das sind eher Haken die für "Hutfliegen" gemacht wurden. Das die zum Fischen gemacht sind wäre mir noch nie unergekommen


Die wurden schon zum Fischen verwendet, Hutfliegenhaken sind mit einer kugeligen Spitze versehen.


----------



## Thomas. (12. Februar 2020)

die sind super scharf (Spitz) so eine möchte ich nicht an der Kleidung haben, eine Hutfliege habe ich auch, das einzige was die mit einen Haken gemeinsam hat ist die Form


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. Februar 2020)

Ich habe als Jugendangler diese Multi von DAM von einem Onkel geschenkt bekommen, er hat sie noch vor 1980 zum Aalangeln eingesetzt.

Was ich recherchiert habe, ist, das diese Rolle von 1933 bis 1948 gebaut und verkauft wurde. In einem Karton waren 6 oder 9 Rollen enthalten und daraus wurden sie einzeln verkauft. Diese Multirollen Serie hatte einen bestimmten Namen, den ich aber schon wieder vergessen habe.

Sie ist nicht ganz komplett, es fehlt das Teil, welches die Schnurmenge nach oben auf der Spule begrenzte. Ich denke, sie wurde hängend gefischt. Denn stellte oder legte die Rute in einen Halter, zeigte die Rolle ja immer nach unten...

Sie funktioniert noch einwandfrei und alle Schrauben bzw. Verschlüsse sind noch vorhanden.
Sie steht zum Verkauf. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








_



_


----------



## Thomas. (18. Februar 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich denke, sie wurde hängend gefischt. Denn stellte oder legte die Rute in einen Halter, zeigte die Rolle ja immer nach unten...



ganz einfach, so wie du die Schrift Lessen kannst so wird sie gefischt hat mit dem Halter nix zu tun


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Februar 2020)

Die gab es auch im Metallfinish, also ohne Lackierung, die war dann auch etwas billiger. Mir gefallen die Verzierungen an der Seitenplatte und Kurbel, welche Rolle hat das schon?! 
Ich bekam noch eine alte Achsenrolle zu dieser geschenkt, sieht ein bißchen aus wie eine Fliegenrolle, ist leider seit meinem letzten Umzug vor 5 Jahren verschollen.... Ein Hersteller stand nicht drauf. Die Spule war aus Alu und die Halterung für die Rute interessanterweise aus Messing.... 

Dazu gab es noch eine alte, 1,80m Vollglass-Steckrute von DAM in grün, mit Stahlringen, die mit gelben Garn angebunden waren. Der Schraub-Rollenhalter war aus Kunststoff und de Griffteile aus Kork. 

Leider existiert diese schöne Rute nicht mehr, mit der ich meinen 1.  schönen Zander, einen 6-Pfündigen Karpfen beim Nachtangeln und den einen oder anderen Hecht gefangen habe....


----------

